# Photo Printing Wizard - I want to delete its cookies (i think)



## sdanville

When I open a fax on my e mail..
My photo printing wizard opens up and downloads hundreds of photo's of everything that has been on my screen while surfing the last several hours.

This slows my computer and takes minutes.

I think these are called cookies,,,right? ... regardless, how do i get it to not do this ?> thanks


----------



## MFDnNC

Are you running an up to date Anti Virus - Do a full scan

SpywareBlaster http://www.javacoolsoftware.com/spywareblaster.html
AdAware SE http://www.majorgeeks.com/download506.html
SpyBot S&D http://www.safer-networking.org/en/download/

DL them (they are free), install them, check each for their definition updates and then run AdAware and Spybot, fixing anything they say.

Then get HiJack This http://www.majorgeeks.com/download3155.html, put it in a permanent folder, run it , DO NOT fix anything, post the log here.

Unless I am wrong you have some malware causing this.


----------



## ~Candy~

Hi and welcome, have you tried clearing your internet history?


----------



## sdanville

Yes I run anti virus. I dont think that a virus is my problem.
No I have not tried clearing my internet history. I dont even know how.
Not sure that would have anything to do with it either. But I would try it.


----------



## ~Candy~

Tools, internet options, clear history.


----------



## sdanville

thanks - i cleared history.
all the pictures are still in my photo printing wizzard. 
Under advanced internet settings looks promising as a place to disable the automatic picture download, but I dont want to change anything esle.
Thanks steve.


----------



## ~Candy~

I'm wondering if in that software, there is some item that permits everything viewed to be added to its history?


----------



## vconfused

I just hit this problem today. Apparently the Photo Printing Wizard picks up any graphic files in the same folder that you are in, so in this case, when you try to print a picture from the Internet, Photo Printing Wizard prints anything in Temporary Internet Files. To clear this, open Internet Explorer and go to Tools->Internet Options, click Delete Files (cookies are text files and history is just the web site addresses you've been to so neither will have any affect on this problem).

Other option of course is to save the file to its own folder before printing.

Does anyone know of a way to keep the wizard from printing everything in the folder?


----------



## NearlyNN

I have this problem also and have had no luck removing the captured images. I have tried the above suggested method to no avail. They are still there.

Here's where they show up. I recieved a fax as an attachment, I opened and clicked on the print icon. Window stated that the file was a jpg from url us.f302.mail.yahoo.com Clicking "open" then leads to Windows Picture and Fax Viewer. Clicking the Print icon then leads to Photo Printing Wizard. Clicking "next" brings up the fax in question and about 1,000 other images that have been captured from many different web pages. Appear to be parts of pages. Pics, logos, icons, etc. that were photo-shopped in, put in with Snag-it, or some other image manipulation software. clicking on them (right or left) provides no info.

Have looked in my file tree ad nauseum. Can't find them. Ran a root search for *.jpg files. No luck. Is it possible that these images are being stored in my Yahoo storage account, as seems possible by the "from" info?

Any ideas appreciated.


----------



## acraftylady

NearlyNN said:


> I have this problem also and have had no luck removing the captured images. I have tried the above suggested method to no avail. They are still there.
> 
> Here's where they show up. I recieved a fax as an attachment, I opened and clicked on the print icon. Window stated that the file was a jpg from url us.f302.mail.yahoo.com Clicking "open" then leads to Windows Picture and Fax Viewer. Clicking the Print icon then leads to Photo Printing Wizard. Clicking "next" brings up the fax in question and about 1,000 other images that have been captured from many different web pages. Appear to be parts of pages. Pics, logos, icons, etc. that were photo-shopped in, put in with Snag-it, or some other image manipulation software. clicking on them (right or left) provides no info.
> 
> Have looked in my file tree ad nauseum. Can't find them. Ran a root search for *.jpg files. No luck. Is it possible that these images are being stored in my Yahoo storage account, as seems possible by the "from" info?
> 
> Any ideas appreciated.


It's the same with the XP scanner wizard, you get a drop down list of all the old things you scanned and there is no way to clear except to do some kind of registry edit so I left it alone. I assume it's probably the same for the picture and fax viewer. I had an MS article on the registry edit once but I don't think I saved it.


----------



## NearlyNN

acraftylady said:


> It's the same with the XP scanner wizard, you get a drop down list of all the old things you scanned and there is no way to clear except to do some kind of registry edit so I left it alone. I assume it's probably the same for the picture and fax viewer. I had an MS article on the registry edit once but I don't think I saved it.


Thanks for pointing me in what I hope is the right direction.

After a bit of googling, it does appear that many images (fax/scanner for sure) are stored in the registry. I then went to check out registry cleaners that would help to remove this fast growing category of images on my computer. I was overwhelmed by the choices and not sure which, if any, would do the job.

They seem like a good idea in general, but I would like to pick the right one. Any suggestions? Thanks, again.


----------



## acraftylady

I am possitive there was an MS article on exactly how to clear those out. I looked all through my links but I guess I didn't save it but I remember it was on the MS site and gave detailed instrucitons on backing up the registry and what to delete to get the stuff from the drop down list cleared out. It's driving me nuts I can't remember.

Read this Post another person and I were trying to figure this out and someone told how to find the registry keys but always back up the registry first.


----------



## NearlyNN

Well, I have some more info. Here goes.

I'm in the Seattle are, so called a friend who works for HP on the Microsoft campus. He directed me to: IE>Tools>Internet options>Settings>View files. This is where the little devils are hiding.

Again, the images appear to be parts of web pages that were used by some sort of digital imaging software to build the page. I asked him how does one delete them without deleting all one's cookies (which begs another Q below). He said it doesn't appear that there is a way. I then asked him why they were captured. He laughed and said just another bug of many in IE.

From the file details I am able to determine that there are 5 days worth of images captured. Most are very small in size, so I'm not going to worry about them. However, others may not like the fact that they leave a trail of where you have been.

My Q on cookies: If one deletes them its a pain when going to sites you frequent. If I use Password Manager I guess I can lessen the problem. Still, it would be a lot better if I could isolate the ones I want to keep and set up an auto-clear function. Wonder if this exists, of if Longhorn will handle all of the above better.


----------



## acraftylady

NearlyNN said:


> Well, I have some more info. Here goes.
> 
> I'm in the Seattle are, so called a friend who works for HP on the Microsoft campus. He directed me to: IE>Tools>Internet options>Settings>View files. This is where the little devils are hiding.
> 
> Again, the images appear to be parts of web pages that were used by some sort of digital imaging software to build the page. I asked him how does one delete them without deleting all one's cookies (which begs another Q below). He said it doesn't appear that there is a way. I then asked him why they were captured. He laughed and said just another bug of many in IE.
> 
> From the file details I am able to determine that there are 5 days worth of images captured. Most are very small in size, so I'm not going to worry about them. However, others may not like the fact that they leave a trail of where you have been.
> 
> My Q on cookies: If one deletes them its a pain when going to sites you frequent. If I use Password Manager I guess I can lessen the problem. Still, it would be a lot better if I could isolate the ones I want to keep and set up an auto-clear function. Wonder if this exists, of if Longhorn will handle all of the above better.


Those entries in the scanner and camera wizard have nothing to do with cookies they are in the registry. I found some instructions on how to remove them but not the MS article I was looking for. Make sure to back up the registry first. Also I think I had saved this XP tweaks because it has the info but where on the site I don't remember.

Unwanted entries in a Wizard

Is there a way of removing the list of group and folder names that are stored in the wizard?

I have a query relating to the Scanner and Camera Wizard contained in Windows XP. Is there a way of removing the list of group and folder names that are stored in the wizard each time you download images from a digicam? My lists still show group names that have long been deleted.
Alan Bishop

There certainly is, Alan, and youll be unsurprised to learn the task involves editing the Registry. Make sure the wizard is closed and then click Start -> Run, type regedit and press Enter. Now browse to the following key: HKEY_CURRENT_USER \ Software \ Microsoft \ Windows \ CurrentVersion \ WIA \ WiaAcquisitionManager.

Youll see two values in the right-hand pane: DirectoryNameMru and RootFileNameMru. Double-click each in turn, and delete the data from them before clicking OK. Close Registry Editor  the entries should have vanished.
PC Answers


----------



## NearlyNN

Crafty, thanks for the heads up on the cookies. You're right, deleting these entries does not remove the problem.

I am now going to see if I can follow the above post regarding editing the registry. I'll be careful


----------



## acraftylady

NearlyNN said:


> Crafty, thanks for the heads up on the cookies. You're right, deleting these entries does not remove the problem.
> 
> I am now going to see if I can follow the above post regarding editing the registry. I'll be careful


Yeah I have been around and around with this for a while so that's how I know. You can back up the individual registry entries or if I am reading right on the MS site a system restore will back up the whole registry but I don't know if I trust that. Post back how the registry edit goes and if it works I might get brave and try it.


----------



## NearlyNN

acraftylady said:


> Yeah I have been around and around with this for a while so that's how I know. You can back up the individual registry entries or if I am reading right on the MS site a system restore will back up the whole registry but I don't know if I trust that. Post back how the registry edit goes and if it works I might get brave and try it.


Well, I tried it, but it didn't work. Tough one.

I bought Aluria Advanced System Optimizer yesterday. Hoped their registry clean up funcion would help. Nope. Have e-mailed them and they answered with individuals phone number to contact. Left message. Gave them this web page link via e-mail. Let's see what the utility gurus have to say when they call back (I hope).


----------



## acraftylady

Ok, I got brave and tried the registy edit. When I double click and check the *RootFileNameMru* that is the list from the scanner and camera wizard because I can see all the previous entries in there. I deleted all the entries in the root file like the article said and then scanned and uploaded some phots and the drop down list was all cleared out until I scan and upload the next time. I didn't mess with the other file the article said because I didn't know what it was. Strange that didn't work for you but at least I know now it's very simple to clear out.

Run, type regedit and press Enter. Now browse to the following key: HKEY_CURRENT_USER \ Software \ Microsoft \ Windows \ CurrentVersion \ WIA \ WiaAcquisitionManager.

Youll see two values in the right-hand pane: DirectoryNameMru and RootFileNameMru. Double-click each in turn, and delete the data from them before clicking OK. Close Registry Editor  the entries should have vanished.
PC Answers


----------



## Broken Windows

When I RUN regedit and go through the path you mentioned I dead-end at CurrentVersion. There's no WIA in that folder. Here's a screenshot:









I also went through all the other registries in the list and still no WIA. Any ideas?


----------



## moper

> When I open a fax on my e mail


Does it open in 'Windows Picture and Fax Viewer". If so, don't click on the 'Print' button. Click on the "Closes this program and opens the image for editing" button. Paint will open. Print from there.

Those other pics that the Wizard is loading are stored in the Temporary Internet Files folder because your Fax file is in there. The Wizard loads everything in the folder of the file you choose to print. As suggested: Tools, Internet Options, Delete Files 
But, you must also check, "Delete all Offline Content" to get rid of all those little files you are seeing.

moper


----------



## Broken Windows

Hi Moper. I've had no luck with simply clearing out my "Temporary Internet Files". I've cleared out all the files from all browsers using the Tools drop down and have also gone through all Local Settings folders and cleaned out all Temp and Temporary Internet folders.

The pictures I'm seeing were all opened from Outlook, not through a web browser if that makes a difference.

Any other ideas? Any idea why I don't have a WIA folder in HKEY_CURRENT_USER \ Software \ Microsoft \ Windows \ CurrentVersion \ ?


----------



## moper

OK, did some checking on my computer. I have some emails in the Sent box with jpg file attachments. When I would right click on one of the attachments and choose print, Windows Picture and Fax Viewer opens. Using the forward and back button showed random gif images as well as the jpg that I clicked on. From that window I would click the Print icon and the Printing Wizard would open. I also see the same random .gif images. Checking the Properties of these images(by right clicking the image in Picture and Fax Viewer and choosing 'Properties'), I found they are all located in the Temporary Internet Files. Looking there, I could verify they are there. But, there were many gif images in my TIF folder, and not all showed up in the Wizard. Why only some were selected, I do not know. Maybe a bug.

This much I do know. Deleting the TIF, removed them from the Printing Wizard. You must check, "Delete all Offline Content". That is what deletes all the little gif files. Also delete cookies, unless you need some for certain sites. Then click, 'Settings', 'View Files'. It should be empty. If not, the index.dat file may be corrupted. If you have IE7, there is a 'Delete All' button.

Did you try printing with Paint? In Windows Picture and Fax Viewer, click the second icon from the right. Then in Paint: File, Print. You won't be using the Wizard.

WIA. Have you ever used the "Scanner and Camera Wizard"? Start, Programs, Accessories. If not, maybe that is why you don't have that reg key. Anyhow, I don't think it is related. I checked mine, and those keys refer to dropdown boxes of folder names and locations.

My own personal preference, I use Irfanview as my default viewer for jpg and bmp files. Clicking an attachment in e-mail opens it. It is just as fast as Picture and Fax Viewer, but can do many more things, printing included, without a wizard.


moper


----------



## Broken Windows

Thank you, Moper, that pointed me in the right direction. I followed your instructions and deleted the Temporary Internet Files, making sure "Delete All Offline Content" was checked. Then deleted all cookies. I reopened Outlook and opened a JPG in Picture and Fax Viewer from an e-mail, clicked Print and all the images were still there.

BUT, you mentioned the Forward and Back buttons in Picture and Fax Viewer. I was focused on the Print Wizard. In Picture and Fax Viewer I right-clicked on an image and clicked Delete. No more image. Pressing Print it was no longer in the Print Wizard.

I again right-clicked an image in Picture and Fax Viewer but clicked "Open With" and opened it in Photoshop. Chose "Save As" and was defaulted into Temporary Internet Files/OLKC5, which is where all those images were hiding. Deleted them all, reopened the image from Outlook in Picture and Fax Viewer and there were no other images. CLEAN!

Now that everything's clean I set all JPGs and GIFs to open in Photoshop by default. Takes a little longer, but PS doesn't pull these Windows shenanigans.

One more question... Whenever I open something from Outlook it stores the file in Temporary Internet Files/OLKC5, but OLKC5 is never an actual folder when I go to C:\Documents and Settings\...\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files. It will appear that TIF is empty. Why is that? (And the folder's not Hidden; I have "Show hidden files and folders" checked as a default.)

Thanks for all the help!


----------



## moper

Yea, I noticed the same thing. When viewing an attachment in Picture and Fax Viewer, right clicking and choosing Properties, showed the location as TIF. I looked there and could not find the image. I'll look into it when I have more time.
This Microsoft document for Outlook also says they are stored there, and I believe are deleted when the attachment is closed properly.
http://support.microsoft.com/kb/817878

moper


----------



## moper

Just a little update, in case anyone is interested. When you open an attachment in Outlook Express, a copy is placed in ONE of the randomly named folders inside the Temporary Internet Files folder. If you open Windows Picture and Fax Viewer, it does just what it is supposed to do. It loads all the image files from the ONE folder where the attachment is located, most of which are gif files from web pages.

You won't see any of this using Windows Explorer's special view.

The solution is the same. Delete all TIF, or don't use Picture and Fax Viewer.


moper


----------



## Harry07

Hi,

I'm having about the same problems with using the Wizard Scanner and Camera.
Every time I'm transferring photo's from my camera (using the mentioned Wizard) it shows all the previous files where I transferred photo's to.
The C-Cleaner doesn't clean this Wizard. And deleting the contents of the "RootFileNameMru" isn't the solution (done it).
Any suggestions  

Hope my English is understandable 

Greetings from The Netherlands,
Harry


----------



## moper

Not sure I quite understand the problem. When I open the 'Camera and Scanner Wizard', it shows thumbnails of photos that are on the camera. If you are seeing thumbs of previously downloaded photos, it's because you didn't delete them from your camera. The Wizard only copies from the camera. You must manually delete them off the camera through the camera's menu system.

Is this what you mean.


moper


----------



## Harry07

Thanks Moper, but it isn't.

If I use the mentioned Wizard, it asks me what to do. After that I tell the Wizard I wan't to copy them (pics) to a to be named file. (the Wizard is a Microsoft one). After that I click "next" and see the pics.
Next I get the choice of naming the file and the question where to put the pics in (pulldown menu). This pulldownmenu is full of 'old' files that are used in the passed to put pics in.
That's what I wan't to delete.
Bad english but I hope you get the point now 

Thanks an regards,
Harry07


----------



## moper

> And deleting the contents of the "RootFileNameMru" isn't the solution (done it).


Then you know where the registry key is found. 
HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\WIA\WiaAcquisitionManager
The key you mentioned has the list that is found in the 1st dropdown box. Just double click and backspace out the entries you don't want.

The key you want is 'DirectoryNameMru'. But it is binary data. Double click it. You will see your names in the right column. What I did. Export that key, just in case. Then delete it.
When I opened Scanner and Camera Wizard, it was recreated with these default entries:
My Pictures
My Pictures\Pictures
My Pictures\2007-06-23, Pictures
My Pictures\2007-06-23
Shared Pictures
CD Burning

Hope this helps.

moper


----------



## Harry07

Hi Moper!

It didn't work the way as you described. I couldn't transfer the contents of the DirectoryNameMru. I could select it and cut it, so I did (getting Cocky  ) No pasting and did a Reboot.
Besides the first binary? code 0000 is nothing left.
A big thanks to you for your help! :up: :up: :up:

Regards,
Harry


----------



## moper

> But it is binary data. Double click it. You will see your names in the right column. What I did. Export that key, just in case. Then delete it.


For DirectoryNameMru, I said just delete it. A new one will be created. 
Export is to save a backup copy before you delete it.
Highlight DirectoryNameMru, Click File, Export. Choose a name and location.
To delete. Right click DirectoryNameMru, and choose Delete.

moper


----------



## Harry07

moper said:


> For DirectoryNameMru, I said just delete it. A new one will be created.
> Export is to save a backup copy before you delete it.
> Highlight DirectoryNameMru, Click File, Export. Choose a name and location.
> To delete. Right click DirectoryNameMru, and choose Delete.
> 
> moper


Took notice, thanks again Moper


----------



## rayyychilll

um well i believe you go to tools- delete browsing history- and then click on delete cookies. i had the same problem and this worked like a charm. hope i could help.


----------



## Cookiegal

Even though this is an old thread, I'm posting a solution that was provided to us by Cyberdoc as follows:

"_The trick is to open MS Office Picture Manager (Start-Run ios.exe) then delete the cached photos from there. It will not delete the original photos under your My Pictures._"


----------

